# 100% Disabled Vet Ticked At Grizzly



## Usmcdevildog

I cant even hardly believe this but I gotta say wow..  So I was just recently medically retired from the marine corps, Damn IED's are no joke.  And I was just recently as in 3 weeks or so released from walter reed hospital.  I called grizzly awhile back and explained to them I was in the hospital and could not order yet because I was not home to accept the shipment.  They were having their 10% military discount,  the girl told me how much she appreciated my service blah blah blah and that it was no big deal ( I explained to her it was going to be a few more weeks maybe 2 months before I got discharged) no biggie she says just call us back when you get home and we will give you the 10% she took all my info and said she would note my account, not including after I bought my bridgeport I bought a grizzly 0619 to CNC,  folks I am just trying to get into a hobby to pass the time, I am 30 and medically retired I want to do something.. Anyhow I call today and speak to the CSR and they tell me no they cant do it, I explain the whole situation, and ask 3 times to speak to a supervisor.  Finally the supervisor gets on and basically tells me the same thing, and says they never noted the account but that it wouldnt matter if they had because their hands were tied..  I am trying to purchase a g4003g lathe its like 3500.00 and because I was in the hospital getting shrapnel yanked from my body and having 3 hip surgeries I was LIED to..  I do not understand why these customer service people tell you things that just arent true I was really looking forward to buying this lathe..  Should I just say screw it and buy the lathe or shop some where else due to principles??


----------



## chips&more

Maybe the lathe gods were trying to step in and guide you to another purchase. I think there are some good old made in USA lathes better than any imports. And myself and country thank you…Dave.


----------



## Usmcdevildog

there are some great old iron lathes out there, but I do not trust myself enough at my skill level to know if I am bying a piece of junk..  Thanks dave...  Its just really crappy of a company to do,  if you dont offer discounts ever or tell me I cant use it later fine.... but dont say yeah we got you covered  and when I call tell me to basically screw off.  I mean I am sure my 300 bucks I was gonna save isnt gonna hurt grizzly but it really helps a fella who cant work who draws a medical pension from the goverment..  I love to tinker and love to shoot and have heard great things about this lathe..  Really wanted to buy it


----------



## tomh

*+ 1 * 
Maybe the lathe gods were trying to step in and guide you to another purchase.

I have the 4003g, and  I am ok with it.   But it was not my first choice. 
I was going to buy from mat at PM.  However there was a problem at the time with shipping or dock problems. I really don't remember other than I was in need of a lathe and did not have time to fight with old used lathes and loose money at the same time so I ordered from grizzly and to this day I still wish I had been able to  wait.  

Now is the time to find out if the stars are aligned for you call mat see what he has to offer.  
Good luck 
Tomh


----------



## Andre

Having both used old machinery and seeing large Grizzly lathes, I'd go Grizzly. The only reason I didn't is because I got a deal on my lathe, and did't have the money for a grizz.

Thank you for your service!


----------



## Usmcdevildog

I was really back and forth on the g0776 and the 4003g and this just put more of a damper on things..  what would you guys do go with the 0776 or the 4003g, IF they give me what they said they would 10%


----------



## Holescreek

Not only the lathe gods, but members here are subliminally suggesting you look elsewhere.   I've been on the fence about ordering a G0709 for a couple of weeks and the more individuals I've talked to that own them the less I think I'd be happy with it.  Take your time and look around.  Frankly, if they'd lied to me I wouldn't buy anything from them out of principle but I'm old and already well tooled up.


----------



## TomS

Just cruised through the Quality Machine Tools website (Precision Mathews).  Their 12 x 36 is priced at $3348 delivered.  Add the preferred package for another $300.  Not sure of availability but Matt is a great guy to deal with.  

It's service men like you that ensure our freedom.  Thank you.

Tom S.


----------



## TommyD

Thanks for your service.

What you write would turn me off to buying from them. Pretty insensitive of them. I wish I were closer to help ya out. I work in the Technology Dept of a Community College, running their machine shops.


----------



## Usmcdevildog

I just think its crap, Ive never been one to look for a hand out simply wanted what was offered, I guess I will call this Matt fella I just looked over there and really like that 1340gt its SWEET


----------



## jeff_g1137

Hi
That is very bad service, no way would i buy from them.

You deserve better, best of luck.


----------



## T Bredehoft

I've heard that Matt has given some fairly nice discounts to his customers, explain to him your need (and why) and your experience with Grizzly, I bet he'll help you out. Call him on the phone.


----------



## TommyD

Good for you.


----------



## Usmcdevildog

Do you think hes there now or have to wait until tomorrow, I dont know how big of an operation he has. I really liked all the standard and metric threads the 4003g cut  hope he has something comparable


----------



## tomh

Dog
If you do decide to go with grizzly I would  go with the g0776. 
Papa griz hangs out on some gun forums. I cant remember which ones, but look around when you find him ask him about your situation.       Maybe some of the gunners on here will know which ones and point you in that direction.  
I have seen him answer questions from people who were civil to him on the shooting forums. Folks that have met him seem to have a good opinion of him so its worth looking into. 
Now  I am not necessarily taking up for grizzly  but being a very big business with  employs and stores in several states
I can see where he would have a hard time keeping his fingers on every thing.  
He will only know what he is told or finds out from customers.    

My parents owned 3 business at one time and it was a full time 24/7  365   hair pulling nail biting screaming cussing      and that was just my mom doing  all that lol


----------



## kvt

As another disabled Vet,   take your time and look,   get something that fits and you like.   It is bad that some people working the phones for companies do not do what they say, or check with supervisors and get clearance.  Believe me,   I have had the same treatment,  but not with the lathes,   From what I am read on this site, people are real happy with Mat,   and the ones he sells are good.   And they take care of problems etc.   In fact if I can get bigger stuff one day I will be looking at the PMs   But I know that you have to take and make sure you get something you can use comfortably.   Some positions cause problems and you need to get at.  Oh,  I do hold grudges with businesses because of employees as I have refused to do stuff with some and have not been back since, and try to keep others from going there as well.


----------



## Rick Berk

I friend of mine spend a year looking at all the import junk including running them, he finally bought a EMCO V10P and has been extremely satisfied with it, and its made in Austria(german quality).  Additionally Grizley bought the rights to South Bend lathe parts and charges $25 to xerox a copy of the original 3X5 card of the factory build record. That alone goes against the grain in my opinion. I have another friend who has a Emco Super 11 lathe and I have a 13X40 V13P that has been an outstanding lathe for 25 years and its as good today as when I got it. Just remember my coines phrase ( IF YOU LOVE HER-LUBBERR HER). ( SSN and SSBN VET.)


----------



## Silverbullet

If your not to far from Ohio ,there are quite a few machinery dealers there. Get on line and ck there inventory , they may have a nice used machine to fill your needs. Lots of really well made US made lathes , if I were looking I'd try to find one from somewhere other then china. The emcos are nice ck them out. Sweden made machines are usually well made also.


----------



## Dman1114

That 1340GT is in another league.... Far above the Grizz g4003G

I went through 3 motors on my G4003G ....  First one caused bad vibrations and the second 2 squealed .   anyhow.   I still have the Machine ,  I bought a 3 phase motor and added a VFD.  Total new machine.

If i had to do it all over again tomarrow .... it would probably be a 1340GT.....   

Go with Matt... great guy


----------



## coolidge

Lets just say he's currently considering a lathe that weighs over 4,000 lbs


----------



## brav65

If I were looking at an import machine of any type I would not make a move without talking to Matt, period.  He is a stand up guy and a pleasure to do business with.  I am sure that he would give you the best deal he could, and his service is un matched.


----------



## m4banger

Usmcdevildog said:


> I cant even hardly believe this but I gotta say wow..  So I was just recently medically retired from the marine corps, Damn IED's are no joke.  And I was just recently as in 3 weeks or so released from walter reed hospital.  I called grizzly awhile back and explained to them I was in the hospital and could not order yet because I was not home to accept the shipment.  They were having their 10% military discount,  the girl told me how much she appreciated my service blah blah blah and that it was no big deal ( I explained to her it was going to be a few more weeks maybe 2 months before I got discharged) no biggie she says just call us back when you get home and we will give you the 10% she took all my info and said she would note my account, not including after I bought my bridgeport I bought a grizzly 0619 to CNC,  folks I am just trying to get into a hobby to pass the time, I am 30 and medically retired I want to do something.. Anyhow I call today and speak to the CSR and they tell me no they cant do it, I explain the whole situation, and ask 3 times to speak to a supervisor.  Finally the supervisor gets on and basically tells me the same thing, and says they never noted the account but that it wouldnt matter if they had because their hands were tied..  I am trying to purchase a g4003g lathe its like 3500.00 and because I was in the hospital getting shrapnel yanked from my body and having 3 hip surgeries I was LIED to..  I do not understand why these customer service people tell you things that just arent true I was really looking forward to buying this lathe..  Should I just say screw it and buy the lathe or shop some where else due to principles??




Devildog,

  I talked to a guy named Ron and was granted a retroactive discount when I bought the G0776. Like you I did not want to spend time and money buying used so I went (for me) the most economical way.
  As others said you boys are the best.

Mike


----------



## epanzella

Devil Dog,
Please don't judge a whole company because one person thought a rain check was an option when it wasn't. I've had my G4003G for over two years now and it's a great machine, exceeding my expectations at every turn. I had a minor cut svc issue and they were great, sending me  more free parts than I actually needed and I had them in under a week.  I have bought used American iron before and because of my inexperience I ended up buying someone else's problems. The new G4003G was the way  to go for me. Thanks for your service and I hope you make a full recovery.


----------



## zmotorsports

Usmcdevildog said:


> I just think its crap, Ive never been one to look for a hand out simply wanted what was offered, I guess I will call this Matt fella I just looked over there and really like that 1340gt its SWEET



First off, thank you for your service, I know that may not sound like much to some but from the bottom of my heart I appreciate what you have done and sacrificed for our country.

Secondly, I would cast another vote to give Matt @ Quality Machine Tools a call as he is great to deal with.  As for the PM1340GT, I can vouch that it truly is a nice lathe.  Threading is a joy on this machine, something I struggled with on my previous change gear lathe.  The fit and finish is amazing and it is a smooth running lathe although a bit more money wise than the G4003 that you are comparing it to. 

Mike.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage

Thanks, all of you for your unquestioning service.  Thanks, too to our suppliers 
who pay attention to their promises , I know , myself, how much trouble in mind
and body can pull you , and how much a little friendly help can mean.......BLJHB.


----------



## Usmcdevildog

ok so like coolidge said i was looking at a mori copy Its the cadillac but now this company has began to back pedal on me because I think they found they were going to have to do a little work to the thing, they rebuild used machines and sell them at first they seemed awesome but then he got really flaky and wanted me to send the entire payment in full for something they hadnt even started on, so I just tried to call Matt and talked to a lady there and she is going to have him call me back, so I guess I am back to new Taiwan only lathes and possibly mill.  I never realized how hard it is to find a decent lathe and mill,  I do not want someone elses headache which is why i was considering grizzly in the first place..  But after talking to several guys on this forum amongst others it seems the 4003g really is hit or miss, ive spoken to guys who are happy with it and spoken to many more who were not happy at all..  My head has begun to spin at this point..  
any info that you guys can give me on the used market would be great I am in the louisville Ky area,  I have looked at craigslist in my areas out to about 100 miles and I did find what looked to be a nice cincinatti hydrostat with some tooling.. I am doing gunsmithing and need inch and metric threading capabilities along with a good finished product..... HELPPPP  lol


----------



## Holescreek

Let me give you some background so what I'm going to say will make sense.  I've been machining professionally since 1981 and building guns (for myself) almost exclusively since 2008. I have a full machine shop at home with multiples of most machines including lathes.   i.e. I have time to look around for deals...

I've been looking for a larger lathe on and off for a couple of years in passing but recently sold off some extra equipment to free up some cash and make room for another lathe.  I have the experience and facilities to rebuild machinery and love heavy old iron more than most people these days.  Unfortunately the spindle through hole (on anything I have room for) is too small and not many can cut metric threads easily.  The other downside to the old iron is that the cost of old machinery is artificially inflated at the moment, and you will need to supply 3 phase electric to run it (not a problem but is does cost more money for equipment).

A few weeks ago I'd decided to settle on a Grizzly G0709 13x40 gunsmith lathe but started reading posts by old guys like me that had them who said they were disappointed by the lack of power, feel of the controls, crossfeed dial graduations, and compound degree markings.  So the G0709 got bumped off the top of the list and I started looking again, this time toward the PM lathes.  I've never spoken with Matt but remember him from his time on the practicalmachinist forum 10 to 15 years ago.  He has two lathes on his site that are priced the same but one has tons more "stuff" with it and includes free shipping.  I'm having a hard time mentally figuring out why the loaded lathe with the larger spindle bore, larger motor, extra stuff and is 500 pounds heavier is the same price as their bare bones "gunsmith" lathe with a smaller spindle bore, weaker motor, no "stuff" and $300 shipping.  

So now I'm in the same boat as you.  I have the cash in hand, the place to put it, and a desire for it, but can't make up my mind.  At this point I've started looking at old iron again.


----------



## wrmiller

Usmcdevildog said:


> ok so like coolidge said i was looking at a mori copy Its the cadillac but now this company has began to back pedal on me because I think they found they were going to have to do a little work to the thing, they rebuild used machines and sell them at first they seemed awesome but then he got really flaky and wanted me to send the entire payment in full for something they hadnt even started on, so I just tried to call Matt and talked to a lady there and she is going to have him call me back, so I guess I am back to new Taiwan only lathes and possibly mill.  I never realized how hard it is to find a decent lathe and mill,  I do not want someone elses headache which is why i was considering grizzly in the first place..  But after talking to several guys on this forum amongst others it seems the 4003g really is hit or miss, ive spoken to guys who are happy with it and spoken to many more who were not happy at all..  My head has begun to spin at this point..
> any info that you guys can give me on the used market would be great I am in the louisville Ky area,  I have looked at craigslist in my areas out to about 100 miles and I did find what looked to be a nice cincinatti hydrostat with some tooling.. I am doing gunsmithing and need inch and metric threading capabilities along with a good finished product..... HELPPPP  lol



Hello Jarhead, (was a scout a LONG time ago in a far away land) thank you for your service.

I have the PM1340GT and love it. I upgraded mine to the 3-phase motor and VFD but otherwise, this machines needs nothing. I do mostly gunsmithing and smaller projects and it has handled everything I've asked of it. One of the forum members here stopped by a few weeks back and was looking at it and said it's just as good as the old school machines he's run. I wasn't interested in dealing with worn/used machines so I decided this was the best I could get in the size range I was looking at. My second machine from Matt at PM. He's a stand up guy.


----------



## Holescreek

wrmiller said:


> Hello Jarhead, (was a scout a LONG time ago in a far away land) thank you for your service.
> 
> I have the PM1340GT and love it. I upgraded mine to the 3-phase motor and VFD but otherwise, this machines needs nothing. I do mostly gunsmithing and smaller projects and it has handled everything I've asked of it. One of the forum members here stopped by a few weeks back and was looking at it and said it's just as good as the old school machines he's run. I wasn't interested in dealing with worn/used machines so I decided this was the best I could get in the size range I was looking at. My second machine from Matt at PM. He's a stand up guy.



WRMiller - Can you shed some light on the 1340GT vs the 1440E-LB dillema I have?


----------



## wrmiller

Hey Holescreek,

Don't want to dilute this thread (maybe we should start another thread?) but what dilemma in particular are you having?


----------



## tmarks11

Holescreek said:


> I'm having a hard time mentally figuring out why the loaded lathe with the larger spindle bore, larger motor, extra stuff and is 500 pounds heavier is the same price as their bare bones "gunsmith" lathe with a smaller spindle bore, weaker motor, no "stuff" and $300 shipping.


Because the 1340GT lathe is made in Taiwan, and the stuff you can see (and the stuff you can't see) are a higher quality than the other lathe.  The other lathe probably has components that looked like they were manufactured with sand castings of crude playdoh forms shaped by kids (at least that is what the motor bracket on my G0709 looks like).


----------



## Holescreek

I sent an Email to Matt with my questions last night.


----------



## tmarks11

Just be patient.  PM is a small shop, and as close to Christmas as we are, you might be waiting a bit for an answer.


----------



## wrmiller

Sorry Holescreek, I was having a *Duh* moment. But yea, basically what Tim said. The 1340GT is on a different level quality-wise. You pay for what you get...


----------



## zmotorsports

tmarks11 said:


> Just be patient.  PM is a small shop, and as close to Christmas as we are, you might be waiting a bit for an answer.



Agreed, he is very busy and QMT is a small business.  However, the customer service before and especially after the sale is HUGE. 

I was dealing with Matt yesterday about my latest purchases and he is doing the best he can.  I am sure he will get back if you send an email.

As to the PM1340GT, the overall quality of this lathe is hands down one of the nicest I have seen in the past several years.  I wanted to stay with Taiwanese and never even considered the 1440E-LB because it was a Chinese machine.  I was looking for higher quality and my previous machine was Chinese which I didn't want a repeat of, but that is just me, I know of many people who are completely happy with their Chinese machines.  They are much better than they were a decade or two ago for sure.

Mike.


----------



## Holescreek

I'm in no hurry, I might get lucky and some heavy iron will hit craigslist.


----------



## Usmcdevildog

Well I spoke to Matt yesterday I think I'm actually going to get the mill Coolidge has and the 1340gt lathe. I'm just sick of looking, I'm not willing to spend thousands on someone else's headache...  STAY AWAY FROM GRIZZLY


----------



## zmotorsports

Usmcdevildog said:


> Well I spoke to Matt yesterday I think I'm actually going to get the mill Coolidge has and the 1340gt lathe. I'm just sick of looking, I'm not willing to spend thousands on someone else's headache...  STAY AWAY FROM GRIZZLY



You will love both the PM1340GT lathe and the PM935TV mill.  Both are very nice, high quality machines.  The quality and functionality is superb.

Mike.


----------



## coolidge

Start a new thread over on the PM forum so we can talk about options, the lathe variable speed option for example.


----------



## coolidge

zmotorsports said:


> You will love both the PM1340GT lathe and the PM935TV mill.  Both are very nice, high quality machines.  The quality and functionality is superb.
> 
> Mike.



Mike isn't the minimum 90 rpm speed a bit high for threading on the manual machine? I see the lowest speed with the variable option is 50 rpms. Also will a keyless chuck fit all the way into the tailstock with the quill fully retracted e.g. so you still have the full 4 inches of travel?


----------



## zmotorsports

coolidge said:


> Mike isn't the minimum 90 rpm speed a bit high for threading on the manual machine? I see the lowest speed with the variable option is 50 rpms. Also will a keyless chuck fit all the way into the tailstock with the quill fully retracted e.g. so you still have the full 4 inches of travel?



Charles, depending on what you are threading but for the most part 90RPM is a bit high for manual threading.  I have done it on occassion and it works but again, depending on what material and orientation of the threads being cut.

I purchased a Jacobs keyless chuck and I had to cut and grind just a bit off of the backside of the arbor so I still have full travel of the tailstock.  My Albrect 3/8" that I had didn't require any modification at all to have full stroke at the tailstock.

Mike.


----------



## coolidge

Thanks Mike, on my G4003G the dang quill sticks out 1.375 inches with the drill chuck installed, if you retract it at all the drill chuck pops out. (face palm) Also on my G4003G 70 rpm is the slowest speed, I wish it were 30 rpm for threading.


----------



## zmotorsports

zmotorsports said:


> Charles, depending on what you are threading but for the most part 90RPM is a bit high for manual threading.  I have done it on occassion and it works but again, depending on what material and orientation of the threads being cut.
> 
> I purchased a Jacobs keyless chuck and I had to cut and grind just a bit off of the backside of the arbor so I still have full travel of the tailstock.  My Albrect 3/8" that I had didn't require any modification at all to have full stroke at the tailstock.
> 
> Mike.



On my PM1340Gt, the slowest speed is 90RPM but that is @ 60Hz.  If you get the 3-phase version and then slow it down when needed, you can slow it down to stopped if you want.  I will turn it down to approx. 45Hz in slow speed so probably in the 40-50 RPM range, which works out great for threading.

Mike.


----------



## kingmt01

I can slow my Grizzly all the way to stopped also but I can never get anything done at that speed.

I like my 14x40 from there. For the most part I've has good customer service from there. Not always happy with the tooling tho.

I've started taking my money to Enco & have been very happy with them. The machines in the cannot aren't what you get when it shows up on the truck. It has always been a better looking machine tho. You could probably send a email to their tech department & get a real picture. 

When Enco offers the 20% off & free shipping which they do about every couple months & sometimes more often it makes it hard to pass up a machine you want. I spent about $2500 less on my mill I'd just bought from them on Cyber Monday. It was on sale, they gave me another 25% off, & it has a few miner repairs from shipping damage that they offered a fair amount of refund to pay me to do. Worked out to about $50 an hour for what I expect to invest in the repairs.


----------



## JimDawson

coolidge said:


> Mike isn't the minimum 90 rpm speed a bit high for threading on the manual machine?





zmotorsports said:


> Charles, depending on what you are threading but for the most part 90RPM is a bit high for manual threading.



You're not supposed to thread at 400 RPM?


----------



## coolidge

JimDawson said:


> You're not supposed to thread at 400 RPM?



My shop isn't big enough to do that, the broken off chuck jaws and pieces of carriage will hit the garage door.


----------



## epanzella

I took so much time trying to figure out how to slow down my G4003G that I got used to threading at 70 rpm and now I actually like it.


----------



## coolidge

Those of us who are older and get easily distracted need things slowed way down.  I still remember my first few attempts at threading on a manual lathe, about the 4th or 5th pass it sounded like...GRRRRRRAAAAAHHHHHHH...spindle stall.


----------



## coolidge

I just want to say USMC and I have spent a few hours on the phone discussing machines, he's a great new addition to the forum. And Jim thanks for helping him out when it comes to knee mills I know squat, I'm pretty sure you and Alloy can expertly advise him on that.


----------



## tomh

The youngun looked at the old timer and said 4tpi, ok im thinking 200rpm what are you thinking.... old timer looked sternly  at the youngun and said im thinking you gona need toilet paper ...... lots of it


----------



## epanzella

coolidge said:


> Those of us who are older and get easily distracted need things slowed way down.  I still remember my first few attempts at threading on a manual lathe, about the 4th or 5th pass it sounded like...GRRRRRRAAAAAHHHHHHH...spindle stall.


When I have to thread right up to a shoulder (if I can't use a relief groove) I shut off my spindle power with about 30 thou of feed left to go. At 70 rpm the spindle will coast for .020 (+/- depending on the pitch) and I use a chuck key to turn the chuck for the last .010 inch of thread to snuggle right up to the shoulder.  The thread comes out better than what I could do even at 20 rpm. I have dial indicators on my long & cross feeds.


----------



## 4GSR

tomh said:


> The youngun looked at the old timer and said 4tpi, ok im thinking 200rpm what are you thinking.... old timer looked sternly  at the youngun and said im thinking you gona need toilet paper ...... lots of it



You haven't lived until you have worked in a oilfield machine shop where single pointing a 4 pitch tapered thread at about 170 RPM is common practice.


----------



## 4GSR

epanzella said:


> When I have to thread right up to a shoulder (if I can't use a relief groove) I shut off my spindle power with about 30 thou of feed left to go. At 70 rpm the spindle will coast for .020 (+/- depending on the pitch) and I use a chuck key to turn the chuck for the last .010 inch of thread to snuggle right up to the shoulder.  The thread comes out better than what I could do even at 20 rpm. I have dial indicators on my long & cross feeds.



If I have to thread up to a shoulder and pull out without a relief. I turn the threading tool upside down and thread in reverse.  As you kick in the half nuts, you plunge in your threading tool to depth.  If your lucky, you may have a lathe that has the fast threading attachment that allows you to dial in your cross feed screw to a positive stop.  Whats even sweeter than that is a lathe with air kick out on the half nuts and cross feed screw.  That way you thread up to a shoulder, hit a limit switch and wham!  The half nuts kick out of lead and the cross slide moves backwards pulling the threading tool out of the cut.

We getting way off topic here...

Ken


----------



## Holescreek

4gsr said:


> You haven't lived until you have worked in a oilfield machine shop where single pointing a 4 pitch tapered thread at about 170 RPM is common practice.



Probably a lot less pucker factor when the thread is 8"+ long?


----------



## 4GSR

Holescreek said:


> Probably a lot less pucker factor when the thread is 8"+ long?



No. Only about 3-1/4 to 5" long.  But ranges  from about 3" OD to nearly 8" OD.  And also on ID's too.


----------



## Usmcdevildog

coolidge said:


> Start a new thread over on the PM forum so we can talk about options, the lathe variable speed option for example.



Can't we talk about it here, I like my thread hahaha, plus when the header it's going to help others like me looking at grizzly steer towards Matt at PM.  Charles I gotta say you've been a ton of help bro I feel like I got a new buddy in Washington and who woulda thought you metal detect to!!!  Lol


----------



## Usmcdevildog

coolidge said:


> My shop isn't big enough to do that, the broken off chuck jaws and pieces of carriage will hit the garage door.




NOW THATS FUNNY RIGHT there!!


----------



## Usmcdevildog

coolidge said:


> I just want to say USMC and I have spent a few hours on the phone discussing machines, he's a great new addition to the forum. And Jim thanks for helping him out when it comes to knee mills I know squat, I'm pretty sure you and Alloy can expertly advise him on that.



I believe it's been a little more than a few buddy.. I kinda felt like I had a new long distance relationship.. I'm sure you were thinking I wish this fella would let me sleep!!  Hahahahahaha


----------



## coolidge

Usmcdevildog said:


> Can't we talk about it here, I like my thread hahaha, plus when the header it's going to help others like me looking at grizzly steer towards Matt at PM.  Charles I gotta say you've been a ton of help bro I feel like I got a new buddy in Washington and who woulda thought you metal detect to!!!  Lol



I know that's crazy. But seriously if you want to talk PM lathes or mills that's best done in the PM forum where the PM guys hang out.


----------



## coolidge

Usmcdevildog said:


> I believe it's been a little more than a few buddy.. I kinda felt like I had a new long distance relationship.. I'm sure you were thinking I wish this fella would let me sleep!!  Hahahahahaha



Ahahaha yeah there have been some marathon lathe/detecting discussions. I'm almost motivated to go out and dig clad....NOT! lol


----------



## Usmcdevildog

coolidge said:


> I know that's crazy. But seriously if you want to talk PM lathes or mills that's best done in the PM forum where the PM guys hang out.



I'll go make a thread in just a bit.. Just figured that topic has been beat like a dead horse!


----------



## HMF

It's ok. I'm coming in late, and just read the original post. (sighs).

It's easy for people to say "thanks for your service." What about showing it?
I wonder how their owner, Shiraz Balolia, aka "Papa Grizzly" would respond if he heard this.

I think we should do something to help you.
What is the price differential between the Grizzly and the PM lathe?
Why am I asking? Because maybe Hobby-Machinist can help you out with the difference in price.
Disclaimer: Matt is a big supporter of this site and all of us.


----------



## brav65

Nels said:


> It's ok. I'm coming in late, and just read the original post. (sighs).
> 
> It's easy for people to say "thanks for your service." What about showing it?
> I wonder how their owner, Shiraz Balolia, aka "Papa Grizzly" would respond if he heard this.
> 
> I think we should do something to help you.
> What is the price differential between the Grizzly and the PM lathe?
> Why am I asking? Because maybe Hobby-Machinist can help you out with the difference in price.
> Disclaimer: Matt is a big supporter of this site and all of us.



Nels I would be proud to off a contribution to your proposal!


----------

